# Plow Lights



## rdr202 (Apr 5, 2010)

I added some LED lights to my Craftsman Tractor. I have set up just for plowing snow with the 48" blade. I used Platinum Burners Series LED Light Kit Model#LS205R you can get them at Walmart or Advanced Auto Parts. Kit had two lights, wire, and switch. I mounted the lights on top of the snow cab ran wires down the front brace rod, and used a dremel tool with a cutting wheel to make a rectangle opening in the dash board to mount the switch. Rocker switch is illuminated to let you know lights are on.

So far every thing is working fine lights are bright, a lot better than the standard running lights that come with the tractor. I could not find information on wattage or lumens but they do not drain battery so the alternator manages to keep up with them. 

Now bring on the storm.

When I mounted the brackets that hold the lamps I used the tip of a hot soldering iron to cut slots in the cab cover material so it would not rip and wrapped some electrical tape around the steel uprights so they would not chaff the material.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Sharp looking pair.
Yep just little bit more light can make BIG differents more so doing snow removal w/snow falling.


----------



## Jim_WV (Sep 16, 2003)

Nicely done, should come in very handy for the after hours chores .


----------



## rdr202 (Apr 5, 2010)

Got my first use of the new lights with last nights Storm. Felt a lot better knowing I could see while pushing snow down driveway and across street. Also good to know that cars can see me now a lot easier. Lights are plenty bright.


----------

